# How to clean/ disassemble Garmin Edge 305



## Ride_2_Fast (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi to everyone....

I just did a race in nasty conditions and the 2 buttons - LAP and START/STOP stopped working. It was raining and mud everywhere and I am thinking that mud/sand/ rain got inside.

I am trying to open it and clean it - I am sure that's all it needs to be done. 
But there are no evident places for screws. I am thinking it will be probably under the side rubber seal....

Anyone ever opened the 305/205 unit or can advise how to clean one.

Many thanks for any help or pointers..

P.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

search the motionbased forums; I know I've seen it described before how to disassemble and help those buttons work again. It was either here or there, so most likely there.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

First of all, don't open the Edge case. You will void your warranty for starters. Secondly, see my note below...

The Edge is sealed and meets IEC Standard 60529 IPX7 - it can withstand immersion in 1 meter of water for 30 minutes. It is unlikely that moisture got into the Edge but, rather, mud and dirt have disabled your buttons by getting underneath and messing things up so they don't operate properly.

*You do the following at your own risk.*

I have seen this problem before and a fix entails *carefully* prying each of the affected buttons up and off with a very sharp flat instrument like a *knife* and cleaning underneath with running water being *very* careful not to damage anything to affect your warranty. If it appears that you are getting in too deep, back off and regroup before continuing. If this is something you don't want to do, call Garmin Support.

Let us know how you do.

BTW, someone on another forum recently took their Edge apart in order to take a looksee inside (there's one in every crowd!). It required gluing the shell back together when he was done...

Button cleaning is a much simpler process.

Good luck!


----------



## sp3000 (Mar 25, 2007)

So it is quite safe to pry off the buttons? I have exactly the same problem and I'm sure it's some sand stuck in there! I am very AR and would love to see some pics of the buttons off so I know what I'm getting myself into. Are they just press fitted? will they pop back on just the same? what's the chance of breakage/damage of the buttons during the removal? thanks.


----------



## redwarrior (Apr 12, 2007)

I just did this on mine. Pry up from the edge closest to the screen, it seems to work easier that way.

Thanks Geoman, I'd been having problems with my reset button due to sand.

Red

edit to add: be careful not to lose the button presser seal things on the underside of the buttons. They're hard to find on the floor at 3:30am est!


----------



## sp3000 (Mar 25, 2007)

All done!!! Problem solved! There was some fine dirt and some sand grains that had really gummed up the buttons. I pried them up exactly as you said, from the screen side. I did it very slowly and gently and the lifted very easily, and snapped back on even easier! Thank you all for your words of wisdom, now onto the complicated issue of why after re-installing Training Center on my reset to factory computer it has trouble connecting to the edge 305! It eventually does but only after the 3rd or 4th attempt, it used to be perfect every time!


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

sp3000 said:


> All done!!! Problem solved! There was some fine dirt and some sand grains that had really gummed up the buttons. I pried them up exactly as you said, from the screen side. I did it very slowly and gently and the lifted very easily, and snapped back on even easier! Thank you all for your words of wisdom, now onto the complicated issue of why after re-installing Training Center on my reset to factory computer it has trouble connecting to the edge 305! It eventually does but only after the 3rd or 4th attempt, it used to be perfect every time!


Great news on the button solution!

Try loading new USB drivers for the Edge - available from Garmin HERE

Give us an update when complete.

Thanks!


----------



## sp3000 (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks for quick response, I have actually been in touch with garmin over this a few months ago when i was having all sorts of problems, eg. my unit would not power back on after an update and would lock up (I had to reset) it would stall through firmware updates and I would have to go to computer that did not have TC installed to do the web update. It ended up being something to with the courses still on the edge and not on the new TC, when I deleted the courses off the edge it was much better. However my issue now is that when connected to the computer TC opens up automatically no prob, web update works no prob, but when it starts to auto transfer data it says communication error. I have to hit the retrieve data a few times and then it eventually works! I've tried updating everything, tried the USB drivers and that didn't seem to help much. Before I try that again is there any way I can see the driver version installed at the moment? Do you think there is a problem with the TC being a clean install, then trying to sync with a device that started with another TC install. I have imported all my workout data from the old TC. Sorry to have hijacked this forum with my other problems!!!


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

sp3000 said:


> Thanks for quick response, I have actually been in touch with garmin over this a few months ago when i was having all sorts of problems, eg. my unit would not power back on after an update and would lock up (I had to reset) it would stall through firmware updates and I would have to go to computer that did not have TC installed to do the web update. It ended up being something to with the courses still on the edge and not on the new TC, when I deleted the courses off the edge it was much better. However my issue now is that when connected to the computer TC opens up automatically no prob, web update works no prob, but when it starts to auto transfer data it says communication error. I have to hit the retrieve data a few times and then it eventually works! I've tried updating everything, tried the USB drivers and that didn't seem to help much. Before I try that again is there any way I can see the driver version installed at the moment? Do you think there is a problem with the TC being a clean install, then trying to sync with a device that started with another TC install. I have imported all my workout data from the old TC. Sorry to have hijacked this forum with my other problems!!!


Makes sense that, after a new OS install, you would need to reinstall new USB drivers. I've seen this problem before and this is what fixed it.

I'm a Macophile but I know that you can see the USB driver version in Windows. Help somebody?


----------



## sp3000 (Mar 25, 2007)

I've found the driver version (in the help menu of TC you can click to see) I'm running 2.2.0.4 so I downloaded the latest 2.2.1.0 but when I install it doesn't seem to over write the old version. Maybe I have to uninstall the old one, I just can't see how without removing TC?!


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

sp3000 said:


> I've found the driver version (in the help menu of TC you can click to see) I'm running 2.2.0.4 so I downloaded the latest 2.2.1.0 but when I install it doesn't seem to over write the old version. Maybe I have to uninstall the old one, I just can't see how without removing TC?!


I think you have to delete the old driver in Device Manager (or thereabouts) and then install the new one.

You may want to make a quick call to Garmin Tech Support on this one before you disable your USB ports...


----------



## Ride_2_Fast (Jan 15, 2006)

*How To Prevent This From Happening Again - Custom Protection*

Many thanks to all and special thanks to Geoman and Redwarrior...

I will do the surgery tonight and carefuly pry it out and clean. Hope things will go smooth.

It's pretty bad that this happened after only about 30 minutes of riding in messy conditions. What is the water submersion good to us if you have to be doing this kind of repairs/cleanup because of mud. To me this it BAD DESIGN.
I am sure you can damage the buttons when cleaning and then what.

TO GARMIN: Would it maybe better is the 2 buttons LAP and START/STOP were under rubber like all the other ones to prevent the contamination and sand getting under the buttons.

NOW I WONDER WHAT KIND OF *** CUSTOM PROTECTION *** WILL I DO TO PREVENT THIS FROM HAPPENING AGAIN. 
Because surely if one repeats this kind of cleaning frequently enough, it's just matter of time before the buttons brake.

Any suggestion to custom solution/ protection for these 2 button ??? Thanks here again !

Maybe just the simplest one: during rain and mud contitions cover buttons with transparrent scotch tape, one should be still able to depress the button and it should stop the mud.
Or spend more time and something similar - more robust which would be there permanetly.


----------



## sp3000 (Mar 25, 2007)

I've successfully updated all the drivers, but still no joy. The unit beeps and says transfer complete but then TC says communication error check connection.....after a few manual attempts hitting the receive button it starts working! strange...


----------



## sp3000 (Mar 25, 2007)

Ride 2 fast, you can cut the thumb off a latex glove and pull that over the bottom buttons. I'm also toying with some good ways to limit the sand. And I totally agree, why bother putting all the other buttons under rubber, but not these two!


----------



## Ride_2_Fast (Jan 15, 2006)

to SP3000 and Redwarrior...

Guys, since you 2 have done this cleanup, what do you think is the likelihood that one can damage the unit/ buttons during this cleanup process. Scale 1-10 (for a skilled amateur).

The reason I am asking.. I have phoned GARMIN and since my unit is only 2 months old, they told me to register the device and request RMA for sending it back for FREE WARRANTY REPAIR. Takes 7-10 business days.
I could do that, or if DIY works fine (and when one is careful is safe.... I would preffer to fix it at home....

Thanks for your input...

(P.S. I am quite handy doing these kinds of things..... had my Treo 650 PDA disassebled and also similar devices)


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

I would give it a "gentle" try before sending it in...


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

I had that issue one time. With the waterproof standard that GeoMan quotes, I dropped mine in a pan of soapy water for 30 minutes, swished in like a madman after it soaked, and then rinsed under tap water. That worked.

I just put a layer of clear packing tape over those two buttons, overlapping the body of the unit, and sealed it down around the edges. I can still push the buttons, and it stopped the dirt getting under. The adhesive gives up, and dust gets under the tape, so I have to replace the tape about once a month through the winter. Central CA is dry, dry, dry most of the time, so I don't worry about it except during the wet muddy times.


----------



## sp3000 (Mar 25, 2007)

to Ride 2 Fast, 
I'd definitely give it a go, I am very particular about damaging my stuff! And I'm with you %100 about having to send something off, when you can do the fix yourself. I actually was able to gently push my thumb nail in the top gap of the button and the pressure alone, with very little prying force was enough for the button to start lifting. once the button was raised 1-2 mm or so, you can almost grab it and pull straight up. The button is held by 2 little clips that go straight from top to bottom, so pulling directly up once it's disengaged is a good idea. I wish I had taken pics for you when I did mine! once they where up I just used a soft little paint brush to dust out the button holes and wiped the edges of the buttons with with a very slightly damp cloth to get the dried on dirt off the edges. If you really pry the buttons off quickly and hard I can see the little clips breaking, but if you take care and go slowly little by little there should be no problems. The only thing would be if you did this all the time (every few weeks) I can see the little clips getting rounded down and the buttons becoming loose. After one go though it feels as good as new! Good Luck!


----------



## sp3000 (Mar 25, 2007)

Question for Geoman, can you buy just the little buttons as spare parts?


----------



## Ride_2_Fast (Jan 15, 2006)

*HERE PICTURES FOR ALL TO SEE; and thanks to everyone*

I have managed to pry out the 2 buttons yesterday night.
No damage... but I see one could damage it if not careful enough.
Basically once you take the buttons out then there are 2 small rubber seals which seal the contact points of the button.
Take those out too- they just sit there and clean all with a fine brush.

And you are done..

I had there plenty of very fine sand...

Here are the pictures for everyone to see- the best I could take - it was very dificult to focus my camera to see good detail.

Thanks P.

OK cannot upload the photos will try later !!


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Ride_2_Fast said:


> I have managed to pry out the 2 buttons yesterday night.
> No damage... but I see one could damage it if not careful enough.
> Basically once you take the buttons out then there are 2 small rubber seals which seal the contact points of the button.
> Take those out too- they just sit there and clean all with a fine brush.
> ...


Can't wait!

Did you set your camera on "macro"?


----------



## Ride_2_Fast (Jan 15, 2006)

*Photos here*

Here are 2 photos I was promising..
regards P.


----------



## sp3000 (Mar 25, 2007)

Great photos, If I were you I would put a screen protector on that, I had to try a couple of different types (I used a PDA screen protector and cut it with a scalpel blade to get the shape) some wouldn't stick nicely to the edge screen, they left a sort of ripple bubble (belkin ones) even though there was no air, but another brand went on very smoothly. and has lasted very well (at least 8 months so far). Well done everyone, really good post!


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

For screen protectors, I (and many others) highly recommend Invisble Shield,
http://www.shieldzone.com/gps/

This is film that is used to coat helicopter blades, and is tough beyond belief. I have it on my 60CSx, 305, PDA, cellphone, MP3 player, etc. :thumbsup:


----------



## sp3000 (Mar 25, 2007)

well slocaus, I just ordered one. mine is starting to peel on one edge. I hope it's as good as you say! Does it peel off easily if you want to remove it? the ones I am currently using don't use any adhesive on them at all.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

sp3000 said:


> well slocaus, I just ordered one. mine is starting to peel on one edge. I hope it's as good as you say! Does it peel off easily if you want to remove it? the ones I am currently using don't use any adhesive on them at all.


I've been using these for 3-4 years on various devices, and never had one peel off, nor have I ever tried. They are so tough that the original one is still on the PDA. Before, I used to put a new one on the PDA each month (I've used a Palm based PDA for over 10 years.)


----------

